# Garde manger reference books



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

While at a winery this past weekend I noticed a cookbook they had out as 'atmosphere'. It was titled "Pates and Terrines", and was printed in the late 70's - 80's? (I didn't get the chance to get the ISBN). It was an excellent guide, with exceptional photographs of the finished products (pates, galantines, ballantines, etc.). My query - any suggestions out there for an 'exceptional' book on the subject, and/or Garde Manger in general? Would appreciate any help...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry I wish I knew the titles to help you but I don't (I've seen them though). Have you visited your local book store? My local Barnes and Noble has 2 decent books on garne, I've glanzed thru (in the professional cooking section) them. The Europeans seem to have more books on this subject than Americans. Also look thru J.B. Prince 's book section.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks for the input. Unfortunately corvallis has a poor set of bookstores, but I regularly dash up to Portland. I'll peruse the book sections you suggest.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

This raises an interesting issue: what do you consider to be a good/comprehensive garde-manger book? 

My school put one together, and though it is fairly new, it has very old-fashioned recipes and techniques, many of which were dropped from modern cooking because they were were simply, well, gross! I'd say three out of four recipe in that book includes some layering of smoked salmon and cream cheese. Ick!

Garde manger is so much fresher today, more ingredient-focussed; makes it hard to write a book about it I suppose. What would you all say would be useful in such a book?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Guess I was going to delete this post but can't seem to find the delete button. Oh well, see post below 

[ October 03, 2001: Message edited by: kuan ]


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Is it possiby part of the Time Life "Good Cook" series? This particular one I have is called These have excellent pictures of finished product, and even more important I think, technique. 
_Terrines, Pates, and Galantines._ISBN 0-8094-2925-X

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Sounds to me also as though it's from "The Good Cook" series. I've got several of them, including _Hors d'Oeuvre_, _Snacks & Sandwiches_, and _Snacks & Canapes_. Whenever I'm in a used book store, I look for more volumes.

Other good reference books for GM include: _Art of Garde Manger_ by Frederic Sonnenschmidt & John Nicholas (Van Nostrand Reinhold, ISBN 0-442-01153-9)
also: _Art of Garnishing_ by Inja Nam and Arno Schmidt (VNR, ISBN 0-442-01084-2). And there are lots of books out there on garnishing -- carving watermelons into baskets and that sort of thing.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks for all the inputs. The book I mentioned is not part of the Time Life Series. It was an independent publication from 1987. I've got a used book search out looking for it. Anneke's (et al.) comments on old-fashioned 'gross' preparations are very pertinent. 'Modern' garde manger is what I'd like; the book I mentioned had recipies I thought still pertinent - I believe I saw only one pairing of salmon and cream cheese! The book items that caught my eye were very classy balantines/galantines.


----------



## dei4al (Jun 18, 2001)

The CIA has a good textbook out call Garde Manger The Art and Craft of the Cold Kitchen.
you should check it out my wife got it from Borders. For me as a gift,so am lucky to have a great wife


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Look up JB Prince Company. Their new catalog had the CIA book and I believe 1 or 2 other current contempory books on the topic.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks Al/W. for the info...


----------



## joan (Nov 11, 2000)

Hi,

Perhaps you could call the Winery and ask them for the isbn number?


----------

